# 95 Nissan Altima GXE Running Rough



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

Got a 95 Altima running rough. Sometimes it idles smooth and sometimes sputters and dies. If you try to give it gas it sputters and dies. Sometimes if you give it gas very slowly, it will run smooth into the high rpm's. The problem is not the distributor, I replaced it when I first bought the car two years ago. It had a lifetime warranty so I replaced it again with a new one just to be sure. If anyone has any experience or suggestions on this problem, your help would be greatly appreciated. Also, no codes at all on the vehicle. Thanks for reading.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

have you tried new spark plugs and Wires? If you want get bosch platinums, with the two tips, that way you don't have to space them and stuff.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

theres so many threads abotu this bro search "rough idle" and you'll be informed. But like rod said check plugs wires then valve cover gasket and vacuum leaks


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I had a rough idle in my 95 altima, put some FI cleaner in it and and fixed it. Like mentioned above, there are so many possibilities


----------



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

Does it have white smoke? How about a constant smell of fuel? You may want to check the injectors for leaks as well. I had a MAF sensor problem and after cleaning it up the idle leveled out. May want to check the timing after you do that. Later I had a problem with rough starting which also had idle problems and found a stuck open injector with all the rubber seals worn.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe you pumped bad gas. Try the system cleaner next time you fill up along with a bottle of octaine booster.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

When it starts to run rough again, do a cylinder balance test by pulling off the injector harness, one at a time. If that doesn't isolate the cylinder then I'd suspect the MAF.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

Refering to the injectors, wont it hurt the engine by disabling an injector? I have a ticking noise and was thinking about unplugging one injector to see which one it was but afraid i mite hurt the engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unplugging the injector won't hurt the engine for a balance test.


----------

